# NR in ND



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

The main issues surrounding all of the nonresidents in ND really boil down to access and competition for good hunting opportunities.

A few people have pointed out (either on this site or another) that NRs tend to hunt harder and harvest more birds. This has probably become more true as more "new" NRs have begun coming to ND.

Five to ten years ago most NRs entering ND were likely ex-ND people returning to the state to hunt with family and friends. Their approach was the typical laid back ND hunting style. Geese one day, maybe grouse or pheasants the next, jump shoot a few ponds, take a day off, etc...

Many of the newer NR entering ND for the first or second time are hardcore duck hunters. They come to the state in big groups with several boats. They hunt hard for up to two weeks straight. Harvesting as many birds as they can.

I return to ND to hunt with friends and family and would hate to lose even one year of opportunity. If you miss one year, the next year may not be available due to some other event in your life.

In addition, as my kids get to hunting age, I have about 5 years to get them hooked - missing a chance to hunt in ND will decrease my chance of keeping my kids interested.

And no I do not plan on moving home to ND, just to have more or better hunting opportunities for my kids and myself. There is much more to life than hunting and we have a well balanced life where I live now.

If ND closes it doors I will have to figure out another way to introduce hunting to my kids.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Based upon my comments in the above post here are some ideas that I want to propose. ND should reinstate many of the rules that they had in effect 30 years ago to reduce NR hunting pressure and land leasing by NRs.

1) Reduce the number of days NRs can hunt from 14 days to 10 days. Most NRs probably hunt less than 14 days, but this will limit hunting pressure by hard core duck hunters. Just like in business the 80:20 rule probably applies (80% of the ducks are shot by 20% of the hunters).

This will also reduce the chance that NRs will lease land in ND for hunting. They have effectively gone from about 1/2 the season to 1/3.

2) Sell the NR license in blocks of 5 days. Maximum limit of two 5 day blocks. Charge about $75 each block. Should reduce the level of NR pressure. Yet NRs from all walks of life can still afford to make one visit to ND.

3) Put season limits back onto NR licenses and require the NR tag all harvested waterfowl. In the 1970s, all NRs had a season limit and had to tag each bird shot. Not sure how well the G&F enforced these rules.

I suggest that each 5 day license be allowed to shoot and tag one possession limit of waterfowl. Thus the pressure on ducks and geese over the season could be reduced.

This would also impact guiding operations. If a guide's hunters shot two days limits of ducks - what whould they do on the next day ?

While the possession limit is technically all anyone can have anyway - many NRs must eat or give away alot of ducks during their 7 or 14 continuous stay in order to keep hunting.

What do ND residents do when they reach their possession limit of ducks in the freezer ?

These types of rules were established in ND 30 years ago to reduce NR leasing and hunting pressure in ND. They could work again.


----------

